# WANTED: Volunteers to help out at Burghley



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

We want to make Burghley as fun a meet as possible but to do so we need help and support from you - the members of the TTOC.

If you can spare any time either before Burghley or on the 13th itself then please post or IM me.

We are stilll looking for help with the following:

* Organising and running a Scalextric competition (prize - the Scalextric!)
* Judging the concourse competition 
* Inviting some more exhibitors and liasing with them on the day
* Organising hire and set up of equipment (generator,PA)

I can offer all volunteers on the day an exclusive customised Burghley 2003 polo shirt as an incentive... ;D

Hope to hear from you guys soon...

Louise


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

You have IM


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lou

Would like to do *something* if I can, but pressures of work are immense at the moment... 

Have contract renewal in the bag, so at least will still be in gainful employment (and have TT) in July, but that does mean I'm really short of time to help....

Hopefully after next week (ie after 1st week of June) things will have settled down somewhat, but I don't have free time well into June (in fact I'm having to cancel my Interpro slot due to work commitments!)

But contact me directly if there is anything I can help with.... Happy to be a "before and after" test for a wheel washer *lol*


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Louise,
I'll do something - could do the Exhibitor chivvying as I can start that when I am in Paris next week via email.
Let me know who etc
Rob


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Louise,

After your "revelation" ;D with the PMR446 radios, I can certainly offer all 4 (with new batteries :-[) if it would help to co-ordinate things.

Time is a different matter though :

Moley


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow - chaps thanks v much!

Tim - if you can help on the day that would be much appreciated - how about set up and organising a Scalextrix comp?

Rob - thanks will send you the "exhibitor invite" as soon as it's ready - in the meantime do you know anything about generators/PA systems? We need someone to organise hire/setup and return of one for Burghley... :

Moley - thanks v much! We were discussing at yesterdays committee meeting and would defn like to borrow your radios. Dave (TTShop) has four as well so that should allow us to keep in touch onthe day.

L


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Louise,
I know feck all about Generators / PA Systems but do know it won't be a smart idea to transport one from Marlow. Suggest a local person would be best for that kind of thing. I think HSS hire that sort of stuff but make sure we have insurance cover on it as if it gets nicked (and things like that do!) 
Rob


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh and on the Concours can I nominaTTe Graham Love-iTT as he won last time so knows what to look for and has paid his mortgage off so can fund the prizes!
Rob


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Rob you have IM.

Anyone else want to help out?

Louise ;D


----------

